# Possible Cdma Radio Bad?



## bensl84 (Aug 28, 2011)

I can't seem to get 3G. 1X will come up then the radio shuts off. How would I test it to see if it's bad. I just flashed the latest cdma radio. No luck.

By the way 4G works.

Any thoughts?


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Keep troubleshooting. Try turning airplane mode on and then off. Are you rooted? Maybe try fixing permissions through CWR. Did you turn on EHRPD?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakerstar205 (Jun 18, 2011)

It also happened to me before when 3G and 1X weren't working and 4G was. It was because Verizon was doing work on the network in my area give it a day see if it comes back. It took a whole day for mine to come back.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you try flashing a different radio? I would try that too and check the MD5 sum of the latest radio flashed.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Call Verizon and ask if they are having issues in your area.


----------



## bensl84 (Aug 28, 2011)

fadepoint89 said:


> Keep troubleshooting. Try turning airplane mode on and then off. Are you rooted? Maybe try fixing permissions through CWR. Did you turn on EHRPD?
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Rooted
Skyraider.... Best rom ever
Ziggys kernel

Skyraider has a screen off 3G screen in 4G. It's been working since I installed it and I haven't changed roms since. 
I may try another rom or wiping. But i haven't really done anything that would kill my radio. I'll call Verizon in a few. Thanks for the help

I'll update.....

PS,

What is PHRPD?

Update...??

After using Google on my powered by Google phone I was able to check and change to Rev A.

I guess Verizon, turned off PHRPD in my area cause I have never even seen that screen and i have been toggling 3G 4G for months.

Thanks for not flaming me.

Problem solved


----------

